# AmnioFix injection into stricture



## laricks (Jan 18, 2017)

what CPT code would you use for  AmnioFix Injection into urethral stricture?

would you use 52283?  even though it's not technically a steroid?  Or should I just use 52281 for the balloon dilation?   Obviously I can't use both.


PROCEDURE: In the dorsal lithotomy position under general anesthesia, the
 patient was prepped and draped in a sterile fashion. 

Cystoscopy revealed a recurrent bulbar urethral stricture and a retrograde
 urethrogram was performed demonstrating the stricture which was narrow. A
 guidewire was passed through this into the bladder under fluoroscopy.
 Balloon dilation was performed. AmnioFix was injected into the stricture.
 Over the guidewire, a complicated Foley catheter placement was performed
 by using a 20-French council tip catheter and placing it in proper
 position. The balloon was inflated. The bladder was irrigated clear and a
 drainage bag was placed. 

There were no complications and the patient was transferred to the
 recovery room in satisfactory condition.


----------

